# a word of warning to those with parrots



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Not sure how many of you feed pinenuts in shell but if you do please be careful.
Checked on Reva this morning and he was giving me panic noises looked up to see him eating a nut. Well turns out he wasnt eating it it was stuck on his lower mandible blocking his mouth. Tried to get it off to no avail.*
Had to get my dad to help hold him still couldnt get it off. In the end i held him still whilst my dad got pliers and thankfully it came loose and came off.
If it didnt it would have been a vet job to remove it.

Amazed at how calm he was throughout considering how aggressive he was when he came to me. He went straight to his food dish for food afterwards and then demanded some comfort.


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad Reva's okay! That must have been so scary for you! Thanks for the warning!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Oh thank God it didn't turn into something more serious! I'm glad to hear he's ok! btw, I would love to see pics of the sweet guy!


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm so glad he is ok


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Scary. It's not something I'd of ever thought about as a problem! Glad you got it off okay


----------



## SamanthaJ (Jan 27, 2015)

Glad you got it off and that he's is ok.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That was quite a scare, I'm glad you managed to take the pinenut out and Reva is alright.


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Happen one time to my budgie F'ifill, he got a sunflower seed stuck on his top mandible. It was very stuck to, thank god I found him in time.


----------



## reenzz (Mar 6, 2011)

OMG thank God you got there in time and saved him!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear that Reva is OK. 
Thanks for sharing the experience as a warning to others with parrots, Amelia.*


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

CaptainHowdy said:


> Not sure how many of you feed pinenuts in shell but if you do please be careful.
> Checked on Reva this morning and he was giving me panic noises looked up to see him eating a nut. Well turns out he wasnt eating it it was stuck on his lower mandible blocking his mouth. Tried to get it off to no avail.*
> Had to get my dad to help hold him still couldnt get it off. In the end i held him still whilst my dad got pliers and thankfully it came loose and came off.
> If it didnt it would have been a vet job to remove it.
> ...


Very happy you got it off and Reva was not to traumatized by it!



Vargur said:


> Happen one time to my budgie F'ifill, he got a sunflower seed stuck on his top mandible. It was very stuck to, thank god I found him in time.


This also happened to my parrotlet with a black striped sunflower seed. It was stuck on the tip of his upper beak. He wasn't panicking or anything, just mad cuz he couldn't get it off. It took a bit of gentle maneuvering to remove.. The hard part with such a tiny bird is being forceful enough to remove the seed and gentle enough to not injure the bird!


----------

